# Free course in Financial Markets from Robert Shiller



## Brendan Burgess (23 Apr 2012)

Robert Shiller teaches a course in Financil Markets in Yale, but it's available free online. 

[broken link removed]

*About the Course*

                 An overview of the ideas, methods, and institutions that  permit human society to manage risks and foster enterprise. Description  of practices today and analysis of prospects for the future.  Introduction to risk management and behavioral finance principles to  understand the functioning of securities, insurance, and banking  industries.


Sessions


Lecture 1                                          Introduction and What this Course Will Do for You and Your Purposes 
                                                                   Lecture 2                                          Risk and Financial Crises 
Lecture 3                                          Technology and Invention in Finance 
Lecture 4                                          Portfolio Diversification and Supporting Financial Institutions 
Lecture 5                                          Insurance, the Archetypal Risk Management Institution: Its Opportunities and Vulnerabilities
 Lecture 6                                          Guest Speaker: David Swensen
 Lecture 7                                          Efficient Markets 
Exam 1                                          Midterm Exam 1 
                                                                   Lecture 8                                          Theory of Debt, Its Proper Role, Leverage Cycles 
                                                                   Lecture 9                                          Corporate Stocks 
Lecture 10                                          Real Estate
 Lecture 11                                          Behavioral Finance and the Role of Psychology 
Lecture 12                                          Misbehavior, Crises, Regulation and Self Regulation 
                                                                   Lecture 13                                          Banks 
Lecture 14                                          Guest Speaker Maurice "Hank" Greenberg 
                                                                   Lecture 15                                          Forward and Futures Markets 
                                                                   Exam 2                                          Midterm Exam 2 
Lecture 16                                          Guest Speaker Laura Cha 
                                                                   Lecture 17                                          Options Markets 
                                                                   Lecture 18                                          Monetary Policy 
                                                                   Lecture 19                                          Investment Banks 
Lecture 20                                          Professional Money Managers and Their Influence 
Lecture 21                                          Exchanges, Brokers, Dealers, Clearinghouses 
                                                                   Lecture 22                                          Public and Non-Profit Finance 
                                                                   Lecture 23                                          Finding Your Purpose in a World of Financial Capitalism 
Exam 3                                          Final Exam


----------



## 44brendan (23 Apr 2012)

Thanks brendan. Will certainly be worth a look. I presume that most people are aware of the large number of free lectures/courses now available through itunes!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Apr 2012)

There is also a course in Financial Theory

Financial Theory 
with John Geanakoplos 
                       This course attempts to  explain the role and the importance of the financial system in the  global economy. Rather than separating off the financial world from the  rest of the economy, financial equilibrium is studied as an extension of  economic equilibrium. The course also gives a picture of the kind of  thinking and analysis done by hedge funds.


----------

